# HOW DO YOU DO IT???????



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think any one person does all of these things


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Myrle said:


> I don't think any one person does all of these things


I certainly don't. I also don't remember what it's like to just have to attend to just my own personal needs. My house may be dusty and a little shabby, but my autistic son is clean and fed, the cat boxes are scooped, and I'm not a candidate for the loony bin.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

When I worked full time I had little to no time for crafts. I have scaled back my work and make time . Not having children at home also frees me up a lot. I do grocery shopping online and it gets delivered so that saves time too. I'm also a very fast knitter which helps. My husband is a pilot and away a fair bit and then I really kick back and knit more because the house is clean and tidy.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't! That is for sure. I teach all day, watch my grandsons a few days a week after school, and do all my errands and household chores on the weekend. I am lucky to get an hour or so a day to knit. Many days I'm just too tired to get anything done.


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't get a lot of knitting and crochet time in but enough time for little projects for my children and grandchildren. I make a point to allow myself at least half and hour to an hour of my private time to do with what I want. Have done this for over 53 years of married life. It is difficult sometimes but even a half an hour of concentrating on one of my projects allows my mind to relax and regroup for next moments work or adventure.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Clean house?! I have two family members here (and pets) who constantly un-do what I have done!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am blessed to have my two daughters with me. They moved in when my husband got so sick and helped care for him until he died. They are still here and they divide the household chores, cooking and cleaning. That gives me time to run my online business and knit


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Is "clean house" a verb? Neither verb, nor noun here. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I do alot in the early morning, get housework done. And the evenings are mine.


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

We seem to drive - ALOT - so that has become my knit time! Back and forth to colleges, to the kids houses,etc. When ever I'm a passenger in a car, I knit!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


A girl after my own heart LOL :sm24:


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I resemble this! except the dog is gone now which forces me to load the dishwasher.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Too funny! Don't you wear your knitting?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Love it!!!

I usually knit while watching TV or listening to audio books.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


LOL, well then, careful you don't loose your needles.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I love this reply. And, I thought my reply was good. Yours is much better! Lol. This has been such a fun post. Thanks to the OP (original post person) for asking the question and what a fun way to start my day today. I needed that. Oh, and by the way, my reply is:

"I think of dust as a protective coating for my furniture." Susan


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Haha that is a great image of efficient houseworking.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

willi66 said:


> Too funny! Don't you wear your knitting?


Not the OP, but I like your response, too. Susan


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I find the time every day...


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

willi66 said:


> Too funny! Don't you wear your knitting?


Not the OP, but I like your response. Susan


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I have got to come visit you. How did you get dog to wash dishes???????? You are funny.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Perfect solution! Never have been a "neat freak" and definitely won't become now.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

slmhuffman said:


> I love this reply. And, I thought my reply was good. Yours is much better! Lol. This has been such a fun post. Thanks to the OP (original post person) for asking the question and what a fun way to start my day today. I needed that. Oh, and by the way, my reply is:
> 
> "I think of dust as a protective coating for my furniture." Susan


Oh, thank you for the comment - I asked the question. And Susan - didn't Phyllis Diller say that dust was a protective coating for the furniture? or am I wrong?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Perfect solution! Never have been a "neat freak" and definitely won't become now.


Me neither - not an Adrian Monk - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Love your answer! LOL!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Don't know what to get first, power washer, leaf blower or dog. Maybe just go for it and get all three!! Going nude though mmmm I don't think so.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I do a lot of my household chores in the morning, leaving me time later in the day. Also, helps that I have finally retired and have more time to myself. Now that the warm weather is upon us, DH will be out golfing, so that will give me more time. Woo Hoo!


----------



## RKC1961 (Aug 28, 2016)

My husband's job keeps him on the go a lot, so I also have both the inside and outside work to do. No children, but we have pets including a couple of rescue horses. I found myself doing everything that was necessary and nothing that I wanted to do. A good friend reminded me that my life was passing me by and I needed to make time for myself. As a result, I take at least an hour or two each day to do something I enjoy. The house may not look perfect and the weeds may need pulled, but I feel so much better.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Who said anything about cleaning the house??? :sm17:


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I didn't when the kids were small, those were the years of small projects. I used to hang out at the park constantly. It kept the kids out of the house, less cleaning, and I could sit on the bench and make something. I think that's why I love large projects now that they're grown. It also helps that I have high dust tolerance. The kids will remember their blankets, not that the house was always immaculate.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


So funny!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


Since I retired, I do what ever needs to be done, until noon-1PM.
What doesn't get done, waits for the next day.
After that time, I work on my craft projects.
House may be a little dusty, but Hubs and cats are clean and fed.
Works for me! :sm02:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Myrle said:


> I don't think any one person does all of these things


I certainly do all that along with tending to the livestock, and making sure hubs is at doctor appointments and physical therapy. It's called time management.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I give my house a lick and a promise and off to do knitting I go.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

TV guy is supposed to be here sometime sometime morning. I was just looking at the dust under the tv and the dirty window next to it with the sun trying to shine thru. Oh well!


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Very funny responses. I wish I could be as clever.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I don't necessarily do all that when it needs to be done. Usually I knit at night while watching DVD's.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Hahah. Too funny!!!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> Is "clean house" a verb? Neither verb, nor noun here. :sm09: :sm09:


I think it's fantasy! No other people live with me-I can manage to make clutter on my own. Of course 3 cats & a big dog add to the mess. 
I'm semi-retired, teaching after-school classes up to 4 afternoons a week & equipment pick-up on Fridays. I belong to 3 knitting groups & to Motor Maids, an all-woman motorcycle group. So I ride a lot, & am in charge of a big week-long ride that starts next Friday. So that took a great deal of planning. Knitting suffered during that extensive planning time. I will take some yarn work on our ride to work on at night. I get to knit/crochet during my knit nights plus many mornings. I don't garden other than mowing both yards & I don't have money for home improvements. Other than a bi-weekly grocery trip I don't shop, either. So some of those distractions don't apply to my situation.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

RKC1961 said:


> My husband's job keeps him on the go a lot, so I also have both the inside and outside work to do. No children, but we have pets including a couple of rescue horses. I found myself doing everything that was necessary and nothing that I wanted to do. A good friend reminded me that my life was passing me by and I needed to make time for myself. As a result, I take at least an hour or two each day to do something I enjoy. The house may not look perfect and the weeds may need pulled, but I feel so much better.


What a wise friend! When I decided to leave my husband of 30+ years my theme song was Rascall Flatt's "I'm Moving On". It's all about the years passing & life patiently waiting for you to join in. All the lyrics applied to me & I found it very meaningful. A favorite quote of mine is "Life should be about more than working & paying bills." So true.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't work. I take care of mom, (she has arthritis in legs and back and needs me to be her legs), I keep the house clean, but i don't obsess. I get up early anyway, about 6:00, get the housework done while my daughter gets ready for school. I have most of my day to sit with my mom talking and knitting while she does plastic canvas. If I'm sitying, I'm knitting.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

judyr said:


> Me neither - not an Adrian Monk - if you know what I mean.


Monk is my hero.....I count; touch ;everything in twos......or increments of two......I love Adrian Monk !


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I live by myself; have no friends to visit; live in the mountains; .........why clean???


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw a mug a few days ago:

If a woman's work is never done, why start?

That sums up my feeling about housework, but I do do it. I try to do whatever needs to be done before lunch, though it certainly doesn't always work out well.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

When my kids were younger knitted at night cause I worked doing the day an had Drs appts for all of us an errands to run a small business that I was trying to start up an classes for myself husband didn't help an I got up early did wash picked up around the apartment an did all my meals for the week an froze some an then reheated in the oven. No microwave then. I was always running some where. But at night I did all my knitting when kids were in bed asleep.. I was the energized bunny had lots of energy back then!!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Our version of cleaning the house is making sure it's not embarrassing looking, mostly just picking up the clutter. My guy and I both split that. neither of us cares much about gardening so aside from mowing the lawn, there's not a lot to the outdoors. Maintenance happens when it needs to. We both work full time. But we also make sure we don't fill up our schedule with too many outside activities so we have time for our other stuff (my crafting, his woodworking). 

Also I can knit basic stuff during conference calls at work if it doesnt' require too much thought.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I do a lot of those things - on a daily basis I cook more than I clean, I do craft everyday at least a little bit. I used to garden more but it is tapering off more now that it got to be a such a big job. Lately I have been choosing smaller projects - or ones with less finishing - like top down sweaters. I also don't sleep as much or as well as I used to - so if I wake at 3:30 I frequently knit or bead a bit. Come to think of it, I don't believe I am reading as much as I used to. When I say I am reading less please don't think I mean I don't value reading, I always have a book going, but now it takes me a week or so to finish instead to a day or so! :sm04: I have been retired for about 10 years and your habits do change and you adapt to changing circumstances. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

All great comments! Loved reading them. I do a lot of my "chores" in the morning so that by the time evening comes around I have time to get in some "me" time. Also, DH travels a lot with his job so I have a lot of time when it is just me and the cat.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Love this ♥. Who has time to clean house???and further more WHO CARES???
In answer to your question, I knit Every night from about 6:30 til 11, 12, 1 . . . .

Edit: Only allow x# of minutes to read KP. 


Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm with Dawna. Being alone, I can knit whenever and do everything else when I please. Not having any pets helps a lot. I cook once in a while but my diet is usually fresh veggies, fruit and maybe a sandwich or some cheese. cuts down on dishes.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

smasha12 said:


> I saw a mug a few days ago:
> 
> If a woman's work is never done, why start?
> 
> That sums up my feeling about housework, but I do do it. I try to do whatever needs to be done before lunch, though it certainly doesn't always work out well.


You've summed up my thoughts exactly.
When I'm on my deathbed, I'm certain that I'm _not_ going to be thinking, "I wish I'd spent more time doing household chores".


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> I think it's fantasy! No other people live with me-I can manage to make clutter on my own. Of course 3 cats & a big dog add to the mess.
> I'm semi-retired, teaching after-school classes up to 4 afternoons a week & equipment pick-up on Fridays. I belong to 3 knitting groups & to Motor Maids, an all-woman motorcycle group. So I ride a lot, & am in charge of a big week-long ride that starts next Friday. So that took a great deal of planning. Knitting suffered during that extensive planning time. I will take some yarn work on our ride to work on at night. I get to knit/crochet during my knit nights plus many mornings. I don't garden other than mowing both yards & I don't have money for home improvements. Other than a bi-weekly grocery trip I don't shop, either. So some of those distractions don't apply to my situation.


Have a great ride! I'd love to see some photos.


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

This must be where your husband comes in to volunteer his help so you have more time on your hands. I am still laughing.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Reading all your replies has given me the giggles, thank you :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I didn't get back into knitting seriously until I retired. I clean when it's absolutely necessary, and knit pretty much when I want to. Even then, I don't finish a lot of projects quickly. My only deadlines are for things that I make as gifts for birthdays, new babies, Christmas, etc., so that's not really an all year thing. Fast knitting isn't on my radar. I do it for the love of the process and the contentment of finishing something I want to do.

Don't be too hard on yourself. There are a lot of us in your same circumstances. When my sons were young and my husband disabled, I had no time to do anything that I wanted. Do what you can, when you can do it.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm retired, so my job no longer interferes with my plans for the day


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Happily, I don't need much sleep!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My house is a pit. I've let everything slide in order to get myself into a knitting schedule before it is time to garden. Currently, I am visiting family so don't have to get stressed out about the house. When I get home I can concentrate on getting the garden planted and the house clean during the day, then I'll have all evening to knit. Fortunately, I have a SO with a high tolerance for mess who tells me, that he doesn't have two broken arms, if something bothers him, he'll clean it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I must bear this in mind. So I need to buy a power washer & a leaf blower, borrow a friend's dog & oops can't go nude as feel the cold too much!!!!



Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

"How do we do all this" you ask: Well, we are smart, efficient, multi-taskers, great delegaters, have our priorities in the right order, and we love to knit and crochet and so...we do..and we are happy campers. !!


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

My MIL, was a good lady and we got along well. She gave me a small embroidered picture that says "A home should by clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy." Her house was always picture perfect - mine not so much. My kids and their friends played in the whole house were aloud to run, build forts in the living room, make a mess, make noise and have fun. When the clutter got too deep we cleaned it up. I cook and Hubby does the vac., etc. works for us and has for 46 years. The picture is framed and is in my kitchen.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


LOVE IT!! That has to be the best post ever on KP, bar none!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Great ideas Dawna! I could use most--except the nude part. It's too cold here. But the rest? Genius!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the marvellous replies. I will do a few more chores, then gardening & then off to have supper with 2 long-life friends


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Some of these posts are HYSTERICAL!!!!! ????????????????????


----------



## JAYKAY65 (Apr 22, 2016)

I tend to get on with mine after we've had dinner and I've washed up. When my hubby is set watching television that's when I sit and enjoy my knitting projects.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Sadly, I had to give up most of my housework. It was difficult, but I carry on. Oops, gotta go. Sale at JoAnn and they open shortly ...


----------



## sharonlouise (Mar 3, 2017)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


I do housework early then the time is mine. 
sharonlouise


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Seriously, for the things that I do around the house I schedule it out in my calendar. I really do! I have ADD, and if I want to get anything done at all I have to write everything about the task down so I can check if off when I'm done. Knitting time is scheduled in when I am watching TV at night or when work is slow (I work from home doing medical transcription.). If work is slow I knit, but I still don't get a lot done because I am a slow knitter, very slow knitter! If I have downtime period I knit. I carry my small project with me everywhere I go and I knit if I have a few minutes. My husband drives when we go somewhere and I knit in the car!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


LOL - you made my day! Great response )


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


Here is how I read this. "I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, blah, blah, blah, sleep, eat meals, blah, blah, blah, blah." LOL


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I knit at night...it's my down time


----------



## michelewnc (Feb 25, 2017)

I once read that if your house is clean, you're not reading enough. The same goes for knitting.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I've been thinking about hiring a housekeeper so I'll have time to knit as much as I want!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

House Cleaning............ Not.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


You are a very funny lady


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently went on a free form weaving course with about 6 other people who all, like me, had several handicraft hobbies, and there seemed to be a competition amongst them as to who had the dirtiest house!!!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

My husband does everything but cook dinner and clean the kitchen, we clean the house together every friday and then go to lunch, while I knit or cross stitch. This started when he decided I didn't do things in a timely manner i.e. forget the laundry in the washer, etc . because I was crafting. He graduated from the Citadel and is very neat and focus he also has no hobbies except for crosswords and reading. Yes, he even washes my delicate clothing that needs special care. I've never gardened don't like it I kill everything as long as the grass is mowed husband again I'm happy. I don't obsess over the lawn or the house, just the way I am.


----------



## brendamay (Feb 11, 2015)

Now that I've been retired , coming up to 4 years, I can spend as much time as I want knitting or sewing or anything. I clean as much or as little as I want and do what I want to do. I have time to help with the grandchildren or go swimming if I so choose. I absolutely love it. Before that, I don't remember much except that I was always moving....


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

Cook? I'm the Queen of Takeout.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Ha ha. Love it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Our house is clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be "lived-in".
I do laundry and some cleaning on the weekends [I'm still working full-time] and that's IT :sm18:


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Ha ha witty ladies! When you spend a lot of time say on knitting, something has to go. It is difficult finding the rignt balance. When I was single and working I used to go home to a meal and my mother and I used to knit listening to the radio . Now after 53 yrs marriage I just do the basics. Cook meals, vacum the floor every 2nd day as dogs and family in and out. Shopping is something I like as it gets me out. I try to get housework done in morning, walk with husband and dogbut my sewing cum knitting room is a mess, my cupboards need sorting as the food one is awful. I find I tend to let things like them happen then I do a huge clear up with unwanted things going to the op shop. My mother always said that housework w8ll always wait and it does! I have not done any knitting etc at all this week but it is good to have a rest. So dont worry you do not get a lot done and just enjoy it when it happens. My girlfriend went to China a few years ago and said there were no craft shops there as they all have to work!


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Clean is a verb, house is a noun. Or are you kidding us?


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Laughing out loud at this one - the one about the power wash floors, et.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Laughing out loud at this one.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Ilike your style. ????????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Hehehehehehehehehehe :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I saw a sign once that said 'clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy'. We do live in our home.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I am lucky and retired, so can knit or crochet all day if I want.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Certainly, there are priorities and of course, my projects are on the top of that list! If I get the laundry & dishes done and make up the bed, that's good enough for just the two of us now. The kids are grown and gone. I work during the day and feel that I need to sit and create in my "spare" time. It helps to keep my sanity.


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Too funny We are both retired, I always tell my husband with a nice smile "if you don't like the way the house looks hunny , you are more than welcome to do the cleaning and laundry and cook, I won't object!". What can he do, fire me????lol. 
If you can schedule a knitting time in your busy schedule, I know it is difficult to do but you might be able to squeeze in a half hour or somewhere.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Retirement. I would actually like a little part-time job, but I can do those things being retired at the moment. I usually have two craft projects going every day, water volleyball once a week, band rehearsal once a week, and two large yards to maintain. But no children or pets at home. Plus, my husband shares the workload. It takes teamwork and planning. I get up early and try to get chores done by noon. I knit in the car or anywhere I can - always have a project in a bag ready to go. I am one that if I see it, I do it. I don't wait to have to do a huge cleaning all at once. I look at what needs to be done and ask "If not now, when?" There isn't anyone else to do it, so I may as well do it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great conversation....morning chuckles!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm retired, so I do have more time to knit and work on my other hobby (painting). No kids left home, and my husband is actually very neat and does help much around the house. I get the groceries delivered, we have a lawn/garden service, and once a month or so I have a cleaning service to do the heavy cleaning.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Good one. Love it!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Leaf Blower...excellent, hadn't thought of that one...oh but I just remembered I don't dust do I


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

smidge1952 said:


> I recently went on a free form weaving course with about 6 other people who all, like me, had several handicraft hobbies, and there seemed to be a competition amongst them as to who had the dirtiest house!!!


I fit right in there for sure. Great husband who does most of the cooking too. How good is that!!


----------



## cames (Nov 19, 2016)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


OMG can't stop laughing.????
:sm09:


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

You may have a SO with a high tolerance for mess, but mine will notice if
it gets beyond a certain point. Of course, that point is so far in front of
me that I can't even see it. He's smart: he knows better than to
complain.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

I ask the same question?? And I am retired and still need more hours in a day!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Prioritizing. And knitting trumps the list unless someone sick. ????


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

I knit in the evening, while watching TV. That's three hours per day which is enough for me. Unfortunately, I can't knit in the car because it makes me carsick.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Thanks for the morning laugh !!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


And I thought that I was the only one who did this! Only difference is we have two dogs.


----------



## mcmcadams (Mar 24, 2017)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


BRILLIANT!!!! ????


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


LOL, loved this one. No time was why it took me 8 months to finish my one sweater. Only get to knit a couple of hours most nights, and sometimes not at all. I too am amazed that some people on this site show that they have completed several hats, sweaters, etc. in a week. Wow.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Many years ago, a teacher in a sewing class I took, responded to this question by telling us that if we waited to sew until everything else was done, we would never sew.


----------



## Fourpatch (Sep 4, 2013)

PRIORITIES...lol


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I certainly don't! But I use the time I have available - my bus commute, the evenings when I don't have an exercise class or something I need to do. Slowly but surely, projects get done.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

hahahha its whats more important to you. I do all the chores the day before I want to work the day away quilting.I made most of the boys their cloths and did most all the sewing after bed time. Bed was 8 pm and I sewed till 11.. Went to work came home and start all over.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

When I was teaching, there was housework when I got home along with papers to grade every night. I used to knit for at least 1/2 an hour before bed just to decompress so that I could sleep. My hubby didn't help with any housework, but got our son to scouting activities. Now that I'm retired but very arthritic, I knit more slowly but spend several hours every evening knitting. I've expanded my range and finally have time to explore a little lace with beads and more complicated stuff. The house is probably cleaner than it was when I was working, but cleaning has never been an obsession of mine. Yarn? Well, since I've retired, there's now time to take road trips to various yarn shops. The stash is also larger. Did I say that I have a room dedicated to yarn and knitting now? Also, that it's probably the best insulated room in the house? (All that wool is great!)


----------



## ckur (Apr 8, 2017)

A friend gave me a card that states..."Robinson Crusoe was the only one who got everything done by Friday." Love it......


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I didn't take up knitting until I retired, unfortunately. 

I spent the past 42 years working and raising active children in the middle of those years. That required keeping a strict schedule as a matter of survival.

When I retired two years ago I kept the cleaning service to come in and do the heavy cleaning on a regular basis, I no longer have the expense of going to work every day and I'd prefer have help with housework than eat personally. I've also made a point of not allowing every personal interest turn into an obligation and it is natural for everyone else to think your time is up for grabs.

Children are grown and grandchildren are regular very welcomed visitors. But, these days my best days are those when DH who travels frequently isn't home and I can simply relax, fix a cup of tea and knit.

I never realized the noise level of daily life until I chose to turn down the volume.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I'm going to have to try the leaf blower to dust. Great idea!!


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

On the subway, at the Drs office, watching TV, grocery stores 2 blocks away, no kids, ...this is how I am able to knit, in between cake orders!!!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


Being retired helps! So does having a husband who actually seems to enjoy filling and emptying the dishwasher and is not even opposed to stripping the bed and laundering the sheets and pillowcases!
Beyond that: Every afternoon, I actually set aside time do something that has nothing to do with the house or garden. There are a couple of programs on tv I like to watch, while those are on, I knit.
I try to get all my shopping done in one trip: grocery, drugstore, LYS, etc. As soon as I have finished shopping and everything put away where it belongs, a fresh sheet of paper with a ballpoint pen go on the counter, and I write things down as I think about them or run out of something. I know, it sounds over-organized but it sure saves time. 
Keeping mantle, coffee table, dining table, sideboard, kitchen counter, etc, uncluttered, also helps a lot in saving time. 
And if truth be known: If I have set myself a deadline for a knitted project, or I'm on a roll and it's going well, I'm not beyond skipping the dusting, or ask hubby to peel potatoes or do other things.


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

Knitting is my relaxing time. I have MS an am retired, so when stress hits, I grab my knitting and it relaxes me. I am still being productive. Bad part is everyone can wear my knitting but me....too warm. Lol. Dishclothes are mine.


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


You have a great sense of humor. Gave me my first laugh of the day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## quiltngrama (Apr 6, 2017)

Cleaning is a holiday tradition. I cook in huge batches. We eat a lot of leftovers! ????. Laundry, yeah, it has to be done. I'm retired, but even with elderly parents in Assisted Living, and all 7 grandchildren in town, I still do have a challenge with all the knitting projects and quitting projects to work on! But it's all good. It's all delightful! I make a lot of lists! Lol....


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Way to go Dawna ! I applaud you.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

toast said:


> My MIL, was a good lady and we got along well. She gave me a small embroidered picture that says "A home should by clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy." Her house was always picture perfect - mine not so much. My kids and their friends played in the whole house were aloud to run, build forts in the living room, make a mess, make noise and have fun. When the clutter got too deep we cleaned it up. I cook and Hubby does the vac., etc. works for us and has for 46 years. The picture is framed and is in my kitchen.


My mom has that saying hanging in her house too

:sm01:


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

My DH stores his generator, weed eater, air compressor and a few other things in my pottery shed. I can't get to my wheel unless I move all his stuff out. Then I have to clean it up before I can use it. By that time I'm too tired to do anything and just move all his stuff back in. Had a thought the other day and asked him. Can I move out your stuff and use your air compressor to blow out all the dust? He doesn't want me using his tools. He said when I moved everything out, he would blow out the dust. Oh, just wait till we have another pretty day and we are both at home...


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Sometimes if you feel that you are really too busy to do your crafting and it's important to you, it may be time to really look at where your time is going and what can you let go. Are you giving every extra moment to family or friends? Are you doing all the chores at home when someone else could be helping? are you doing some things daily that really could be done a few times a week, or even once a week?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

What's a clean house?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

afoster said:


> My DH stores his generator, weed eater, air compressor and a few other things in my pottery shed. I can't get to my wheel unless I move all his stuff out. Then I have to clean it up before I can use it. By that time I'm too tired to do anything and just move all his stuff back in. Had a thought the other day and asked him. Can I move out your stuff and use your air compressor to blow out all the dust? He doesn't want me using his tools. He said when I moved everything out, he would blow out the dust. Oh, just wait till we have another pretty day and we are both at home...


Sounds like he needs his own shed........


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

If it important to you, you make time. We all have the same 24 hours-it's how we spend them that is different.

Several years ago after listening to me discuss quilting with someone, my SIL snarled"I don't have time for that!". I looked at her and replied"I don't have time either, I make time". Thing is, at the time I was working full-time,had 5 kids at home and was caring for an elderly parent. She had 1 kid and didn't work but she was "too busy". Quilting(and other handwork) was my stress-release. I made sure I took some time for myself everyday, even if it was only a few minutes sorting fabric for a quilt, knitting a few rows on something. Just a bit of time for me.


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

That's the ticket, why didn't I think of that? Lol!


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

RobbiD I love your answer!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I live alone so the house doesn't get dirty, a good cleaning every other week works for me. Most of my meals are microwaved and again since I'm alone my laundry is almost nil, perhaps a load every week or two. I have nothing but time, so I knit and read a lot.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


 :sm02: Love it!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


hahahaha........What do you charge the neighbours for this performance??


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I certainly don't. I also don't remember what it's like to just have to attend to just my own personal needs. My house may be dusty and a little shabby, but my autistic son is clean and fed, the cat boxes are scooped, and I'm not a candidate for the loony bin.


I don't either. My house is a little cluttered & dusty. As my husband has COPD he can not do much. So I take care of my vegetable garden & grounds around our house. I cook a big meal for him & my daughter every night. I do the best I can inside the house to keep it clean but there is just so much I can do. Don't dust or vacume everyday like I used to, but do laundry every day. Scoop out 2 litter boxes every morning first thing as I have 3 house cats. I also do all the grocery shopping & errands for my family. I relax in the evenings by knitting while watching a little TV. Don't get to bed till about 12:30 am.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

judyr said:


> Me neither - not an Adrian Monk - if you know what I mean.


Adrian wouldn't come in my house.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I do what absolutely has to be done... dishes, laundry, shopping... everything else is as-needed. Hubby got me a Roomba vacuum (I love it) when my fibromyalgia made vacuuming painful to do.
My knitting and crocheting are mostly for charity, some gifts and a lot for relaxing and keeping my hands busy while having to sit around.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Now THAT is funny!

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love your housecleaning tips!! ;-)


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Works for me. We have three dogs so we don't have to go nude.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


lol I've threatened the same but so far haven't attempted it. I need a drain in the center of the floors before doing that.

:sm24:


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't. And I don't compare myself to those who do, or claim to do.


----------



## Mary480 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Best reply ever!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I work full time and try to knit in the evenings. On Saturday's is cleaning day, after that time to knit. My husband also helps with the cooking and cleaning, so I have a little extra time to spend with my needles.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

To Dawna C--Bravo!!!! Many years ago, I read somewhere that you always "make time" for the things you really want to do. Therefore, my bed gets made once a week, when I change the sheets, I address the weeds on my 2 1/2 acres 2 or 3 times a year (but my vegetable garden & my roses are well cared for)--well, you get the picture. I make time to read, knit (and sometimes even crochet, if the mood strikes me), sew, garden, & paint, because I really want to do those things. I also eat when I get hungry, sleep when I get tired--my big dog and I live our lives when and as we please (he goes nude, but I have too much consideration for my neighbors to expose them to my very wrinkled and saggy birthday suit). That sounds very self-indulgent, doesn't it? Well, I'm old, retired, and I've already done all the "stuff" people "need" to do--it's my turn, now.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I, too, wonder how people ever get a project done using fingering weight yarn! The finished projects that I see are beautiful but I'm afraid I'd lose interest long before a second sock or sleeve was done.


----------



## gvmama53 (Oct 18, 2014)

I work, have a twice a month house cleaner come by (so worth the money!!), and do my knitting in the evening as a way to relax and unwind. I can't just sit and watch tv - have to be doing something with my hands! (It also keeps me from snacking.)


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Dawna C. - I love your reply. Thanks for the chuckle. It reminded me of the joke about the people eating at this guy's house and they remarked on his china and he said ti was as clean as cold water could get it. there were several exchanges over dinner with the same reply. At the end of the meal the gentleman called, "Here Cold Water" and in came the dog to lick the dishes.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

Dawna C, I love your answer! Sounds like a plan. Housework is last on my todo list. I knit in the evenings while I watch TV.


----------



## skeinsnpages (Oct 10, 2016)

DawnaC, this is hilarious! Thank you for making me laugh about this because I am so far from being on top of anything. House always needs work, lawn and garden - oi vay! Cooking, shopping for groceries....yuck. What I have finally learned at the tender young age of 68 is to sit down in the evening with my knitting and enjoy it, not allow all those undone chores to spoil my time with yarn and needles. Knitting has such therapeutic power over me that, once I really settle in, the rhythm of the needles, the feel of the yarn and the development of the pattern soothe me and I'm so grateful to have this love of craft in my life.


----------



## Jeanie-Wyo (Apr 16, 2015)

I do all of this and work full time also.
But, it's just life and you take it in stride.


----------



## Mema42 (Jan 22, 2017)

People always find time to do what they love. My sister loves to garden, and she has the most beautiful yard in Phoenix. My daughter loves to exercise. She's the busiest person I know, but every day she gets her routine in. If knitting is a priority, you make time. I no longer have to since I am now bed ridden and have all the time in the world!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Dawna C said:



> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Love it. :sm11:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Now I know why I really miss my dog!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

There was a myth circulating that there was such a woman once. I think it was started by Disney or maybe Martha Stewart. He is dead and she went to jail!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

My house is clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Clean the house? Cook? What are these things? Garden? I live on the ninth floor, have a microwave and a cat!


----------



## skeinsnpages (Oct 10, 2016)

Another funny one......and oh so true. When I was decades younger, I actually believed that the perfect people I encountered were truly perfect. Took me years of trying to be all things to all people before I finally realized that nobody is perfect. Nobody.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I certainly don't. I also don't remember what it's like to just have to attend to just my own personal needs. My house may be dusty and a little shabby, but my autistic son is clean and fed, the cat boxes are scooped, and I'm not a candidate for the loony bin.


V-I-C-T-O-R-Y in anyone's books. Gather more dust and take time for yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I am blessed to have my two daughters with me. They moved in when my husband got so sick and helped care for him until he died. They are still here and they divide the household chores, cooking and cleaning. That gives me time to run my online business and knit


Good to hear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: You are kind to share your secrets.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

dylansnana said:


> I resemble this! except the dog is gone now which forces me to load the dishwasher.


Get a non-shedding dog quick.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

We lie. Who said we clean house and shop and do all that unnecessary things. Some just knit VERY fast. I do not so take forever to get anything done. Do not compare yourself to any one else. If you like what you are doing then be happy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Don't know what to get first, power washer, leaf blower or dog. Maybe just go for it and get all three!! Going nude though mmmm I don't think so.


I think of nudity as a way to discourage Peeping Toms.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I do a lot of mine waiting in Doctor's offices, waiting at Physical Therapy for my husband to finish, waiting at other medical facilities for him to finish tests, etc. Other than that, I craft in the evening for about an hour. Also, we are retired, no kids or pets at home unless they visit and bring the grandpuppies, so the house doesn't really get that messed up and the two of us share both the indoor and outdoor chores. Here's a hint on the meals, we like to call them planned-overs - whenever you make something, double or triple it, freeze meals or just have a second night. It is the same amount of time to make the bigger recipe, but a lot less time to just reheat than cook an entire meal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shautzie said:


> Very funny responses. I wish I could be as clever.


Erma Bombeck still inspires us.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Who does housework? I,dusted yesterday to get up the green needles from Christmas! That's it for,another quarter!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


You win the prize for the best answer. It made me laugh out loud. :sm09:


----------



## Theresarose (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the wonderful tips, Dawna C. I intend to try them all as soon as I trade in the cat for a dog.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anna3703 said:


> "How do we do all this" you ask: Well, we are smart, efficient, multi-taskers, great delegaters, have our priorities in the right order, and we love to knit and crochet and so...we do..and we are happy campers. !!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

BoBeau said:


> Is "clean house" a verb? Neither verb, nor noun here. :sm09: :sm09:


Hate to clean house, therefore it only gets done when I can't stand to look at the mess anymore. Would much rather read or knit. Much more satisfying also!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

JennaO said:


> Sadly, I had to give up most of my housework. It was difficult, but I carry on. Oops, gotta go. Sale at JoAnn and they open shortly ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: My kind of girl.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Dang! I'm adopting your methods!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

i don't know anyone who can't fit knitting during the day. Watching tv. I even knit when I am walking. Plus I don't need to clean my house every day, rent so don't have outside work to do. I would rather knit.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I do alot in the early morning, get housework done. And the evenings are mine.


I am going to give this a go!Great scheme!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Most of the things on your list are optional ... knitting is not one of them


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

We are empty nesters. My husband works 12 hour rotating shifts which means I have at least 4 nights a week home alone to knit. I work for a one-man investment adviser who is close to retiring. I have a lot of downtime at work and if he is out of the office, I knit. For example, yesterday I think I answered the phone 4 times and had a drop in to sign a document. No, I am not highly paid and my skills are about 100 times more than this job, but I have stress issues, so it suits me. Also, when we remodeled the house we went with ease of clean as our theme so with just the two of us (and woah ladies, my husband cleans up after himself! Whoot Whoot!) the entire house can be dusted, swept and mopped in about an hour if we work together.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

We have a 10-year-old granddaughter living with us, and a dog, and all those other things, so I don't crank out a lot of knitting. My precious knitting time is when we watch a DVD movie, or TV (rarely) or car trips when my husband is driving. I'm not very productive, but I enjoy knitting/stitchery and other projects when I can.


----------



## quiltngrama (Apr 6, 2017)

If a "saying" is funny, and it's true, I value it!! Lol....


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I do whatever I want -- make that can, whenever I please. But, I used to be busy with job, kids, animals, and parents and it about wore me to the nubbins.


----------



## AXNellie (Aug 30, 2016)

I made a promise to myself when I was about 17 years old: "I'll never be a slave to housework." It will always be there, staring at me... trying to make me feel guilty -- NOT!!! Life is too short, and I want to live and love every moment to it's fullest. If someone else in our house feels something needs to be done, let them do it. Not my problem...

Just my view of the only life I have to live. If this sounds selfish to you that's great -- it's your life to live and view as you see it.

Best of life and love to all!! Love folks here on KP -- best site I've ever enjoyed!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I certainly don't. I also don't remember what it's like to just have to attend to just my own personal needs. My house may be dusty and a little shabby, but my autistic son is clean and fed, the cat boxes are scooped, and I'm not a candidate for the loony bin.


You've made wise choices.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a thought....

I heard this many years ago, (paraphrasing): No one will remember if you made your bed every morning of if you cleaned your house every day. What they will remember is if you were a good and decent person, a kind and loving person and how happy they will be if they can reach out and touch something made by your hands. Then they will remember...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


Whatever makes you think we do this? Most of us pick our priorities and don't feel like we have to do it all. After doing it all since I was nine years old, I broke that mold in my late 60's and now pick and choose what I do. It didn't take long to override the guilt feelings after I became determined ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Congrats, you have it down to a science :~DD.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm retired now so have more time to do the "fun" things that I couldn't when I worked!!


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

i do as much as I feel I need to these days. I Hoover several times a week, do the dishes, the shopping (on-line) ect.. and hopefully hubby and adult kids do the rest. This thread has really Beeb funny to read ????????


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Priorities! That is it! When I was young, I worked 44 hours a week, had three children, cooked all meals, cleaned, canned, all my responsibility, no help from ex. Money was very tight so I made most of my gifts, out of necessity. After the dishes and help with homework were done, I felt I was entitled to sit in front of the television and join my ex who had been laying of the couch watching since he finished eating. I knitted while reading a book at work, since my job was to do the bookkeeping and answer the phone. The bookkeeping was done first thing. The phone didn't ring often. Housework was done on Saturday afternoon. Canning was done while cooking super. The garden was a mess. The laundry and hanging out was done while cleaning and baking. This started a routine for the rest of my life. However, I can't do as much in one day. Since I have retired, one day is for laundry, cleaning one day or when it needs it, and knitting while I watch television day or night.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Many of us knit or crochet while someone else drives, while watching TV, while visiting with friends, at meetings, and not all the housework gets done every day. In my case, when we're together, hubby drives, and he does a lot of the dinner cooking (I work weird shifts), and sometimes it's a matter of priorities. Is it more important for me to knit to unwind or pull weeds in the garden? Both are important, but some days You need to pull away from the things that can wait a bit.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


 I love love your attitude. no one ever died from dust bunnies!


----------



## Sandra Jo (Mar 3, 2017)

Clean house???? Just barely. My knitting is much more important. My sweaters, hats, scarves, coats, mittens, leg warmers, and wristletts WILL be remembered long after a dusty house is long forgotten. Besides, look at all the money I save on psychologists and counselors !!!! Now where did I lay my knitting down.....


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


I will agree with you, it is amazing how much work some of these ladies get done, they must be well organized or have someone come in and house clean for them. haha. But "priority" is the name of the game. We all have things that we must do or our day does not go right, some things only have to be done once a week then you pick a few hours a day that you will spend on things like knitting, sewing, gardening, washing windows, etc etc. It is all doable.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

judyr said:


> I am anxious to know how you KPers do it - where do you find the time to make all these beautiful creations, keep the house clean, cook the meals, do grocery shopping, sleep, eat meals, attend functions outside the home, do garden, flower, and outside improvement to property. I only have 24 hours in the day but it seems some of you squeeze out more hours to make all these beautiful projects. Please tell me how you do all this?


You skip all those things you like doing the least, of course! lolol :sm24:


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


That may be the best idea yet!!! I'll make sure to call before I come over though, giggle! :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

I only clean the house when company is coming. I rinse dishes and run the machine 3x's a week. Laundry piles up until "laundry DAY". Groceries are on the fly as I head home from work. I use my 1/2 lunch to knit and I sit with the family and knit while TV and chatting happens. I learned long ago noone gives out clean house or former dinner awards so why stress myself or my family.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Here's a sign in my house: This house cleaned under threat of company!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


That is so funny made my day


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Ha Ha. You wish!!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

BoBeau said:


> Is "clean house" a verb? Neither verb, nor noun here. :sm09: :sm09:


I live by my mom's (now no longer with us) belief: She always said, "there's more to life than housework"
:sm02: :sm02: And this is indeed my motto now--I look under the bed and it seems that the "dust bunnies" are now growing and growing and growing into full size rabbits!!! I enjoy having a project to knit while watch TV--or when the weather keeps me indoors!! Don't worry about how much others do--the main thing is that we enjoy it :sm18: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

The Reader said:


> Here's a sign in my house: This house cleaned under threat of company!


The one in my house is a quote from Erma Bombeck, "You may write in my dust, but you may not date it."


----------



## CherylinOhio (Feb 24, 2017)

My mother used to say "Don't do today what you can put off 'til tomorrow". It was advice I actually follow. Nonetheless, I like to make a list and at least cross off a couple things each day. Priorities matter; like eating...


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


That is hysterical ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

I love this reply made me laugh out load and I needed this today thank you x


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I love looking at everyone's projects. I knit and crochet... can't do everything... I have KP news in a folder still catching up on from last year at this time... thur to Jan! Never got a chance to see them yet...I do what I can when done with cooking and house work (what I can do when I can do it) I knit or crochet IF my hands let me..


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I am disabled and have limited abilities have a 15 yo son that vacuums and puts dishes away a loving husband that helps when I need it 2 daughters when available will help so mostly I knit and my dr considers it good therapy for keeping arthritis out of my hands (have it nearly everywhere else spine, knees, ankles neck, even elbows and shoulders)so it keeps my mind busy and off the pain and consequently very little need for pain relievers of any kind I have yarn hooks and knotting sticks what more can a person need? (well a maid would be nice but the family and I are it!)


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Works for me!!!!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


too cute!!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Oh my word, someone's going to call the cops on you, stay indoors and away from the windows!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Funny!

:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I laughed so hard I spilt my wine!!!!!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Sad to say that now that I've found a part time job I don't have much time to craft! So I'm also wondering how some of you "super women" out there juggle your chores! I'm also helping my sister with wedding arrangements for her son, now my late night visits to KP are curtailed too, because that's when I follow up on my emails! Very happily busy!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am too busy knitting for others I don't have time to knit for myself. I have to wait until the Grandkids go to school, my son has not gotten up and the dog is out side and the cats are fed, coffee made, pills are taken, then I can sit and knit, but for a very short time.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Hahaha :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

skeinsnpages said:


> DawnaC, this is hilarious! Thank you for making me laugh about this because I am so far from being on top of anything. House always needs work, lawn and garden - oi vay! Cooking, shopping for groceries....yuck. What I have finally learned at the tender young age of 68 is to sit down in the evening with my knitting and enjoy it, not allow all those undone chores to spoil my time with yarn and needles. Knitting has such therapeutic power over me that, once I really settle in, the rhythm of the needles, the feel of the yarn and the development of the pattern soothe me and I'm so grateful to have this love of craft in my life.


what a sweet post. i also knit and crochet to soothe my nerves - and i am grateful i know how to do these things. i am grateful that there is more to learn in each craft.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think of nudity as a way to discourage Peeping Toms.


lol - i have always though of the clutter being a way to discourage break-ins. if they break in, they will spend twice as much energy figuring out a way to break back out! LOL

actually, my hubby helps rein in the madness. the place is neat - but not squeaky clean. if dander was legal tender, we'd be RICH! (cats, dog and humans - we all shed...)


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Theresarose said:


> Thanks for the wonderful tips, Dawna C. I intend to try them all as soon as I trade in the cat for a dog.


hey - tie a feather duster to the cat's tail... no need for an expensive leaf blower. LOL

(just kidding. kitty aficionado here. i don't tie anything to their tails. since i have a couple black cats - it would be a very interesting thing to TRY! that is, try to tie anything to them and not have them clean my clock for me! LOL)


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm fortunate to work at what I enjoy - I have always been a professional spinner, dyer ,knitter, designer, so I get to play all day. The house work gets a bit neglected, but as I live alone and the animals don't care, and I work at home anyway, it gets done when I can. (I could still do with more hours in the day.........)


----------



## yarnelf (Mar 28, 2013)

For me I set small goals , then allow myself a 10 to 15 minute break. I seem to get more done on both sides. I keep small projects for that purpose like hats, socks, fingerless mitts, etc. that can be picked up and put down. For my large project like a lace shawl it is usually early am and late eve for the time it takes to do and requires thinking.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Hahahaha


----------



## Maxs (Jan 24, 2017)

Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! That's how I do it too!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

thats a good idea. Ill look in garage for tools! Ha ha!


----------



## MsLavender (Mar 22, 2017)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


I like your life style!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have had long periods in my life when I was not knitting. The last time I took it up again was when I retired from my newspaper job in 2006. Obviously I had more time than when I worked full-time. Also we have an empty nest now. 
Another time I took up knitting more intensively was over the years we lived in the Netherlands and I was not working outside our home. I couple of friends wanted to learn how to knit (the yarns we saw there were so spectacular) and I offered to teach them. It was fun as we got together once a week and it was a time I could have been quite lonely.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Clean? Cook? Shop only for yarn.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have more time to knit now that i am retired. I still have chores but I spend a part of every day with my needles.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I never sit and do nothing. I take along my knitting any time I'll have to wait anywhere for any reason...
I seldom dust as it only gets dusty again... I do what needs doing and DH helps also. My house isn't a 'show' house, but it isn't filthy either... Evenings I get a lot of knitting done.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

haha -i dont clean the apartment i have depression so my meds is knittin'


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PhoenixFire said:


> lol - i have always though of the clutter being a way to discourage break-ins. if they break in, they will spend twice as much energy figuring out a way to break back out! LOL
> 
> actually, my hubby helps rein in the madness. the place is neat - but not squeaky clean. if dander was legal tender, we'd be RICH! (cats, dog and humans - we all shed...)


A sense of humor is good medicine. We've got it.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Isn't housework a waste of time? My husband works most of the day doing things in garden and has made verandahs etc which everyone admires. People and family say how wonderful he is but, I who manages the housework, does all the cooking, washing and shopping does not get any recognition. My doctor brought it home to me when he asked if he gave a hand at home (I suffered with chronic fatigue for 16 yrs) . Dont feel sorry for myself as I dont overdo it now but I think women are very hard workers.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry my grammar was awful.


----------



## willifican (Apr 13, 2017)

You certainly know how to get things done. I do what I can and if I can't . You know what its there the next day. I take what time i can to do my projects. I love it.


----------



## Vanak (Jan 19, 2016)

Dawna C has great ideas.


----------



## dragonflyjoy (Apr 8, 2017)

lol silly down time before bed if not sleepy long wait times at dr waiting rooms while car serviced.. Tv time... School games ... Field trips sneak in times I find I work faster keep things tidy more so I can find the time ..


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

One other thing to keep in mind... when you have a forum like this you see so many things that it's hard to remember that most of the time, it's not one person showing all those things. I knit, crochet or cross-stitch on a regular basis, but I'm not constantly finishing things, they are in progress.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Oz knitter said:


> Sorry my grammar was awful.


Not that bad - there are some whose bad grammer and spelling makes it near impossible to tell what they mean. I try to preview my posts, but some escape too quickly. :sm04: 
And you made your point clearly - my husband is the same way. I am trying to retrain him a bit, but it's partly the era I grew up in and partly that my husband had 1 brother, and 2 sisters. The girls and his mother did all the inside stuff - including making the beds daily. I like my bed straight, so I make it up each day - but I get him to make his side. I wash the clothes but he puts his away etc...and he does do all the outside stuff, fixes anything that breaks- nearly and is always making up gadgets for me! I know I'll never change him and he does not complain about my casual housekeeping or my crafting at all. Plus he has always supported me in whatever I have tried to do. he's a keeper...????


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Clearly you have discovered the perfect formula for "happy housekeeping." I think I'll start by going nude (no washing and ironing) and stock up on TV dinners (no cooking). I figure an industrial size fan will blow the dust out the windows. Then I'll finally have time to start (and hopefully finish) all those beautiful patterns I've been saving to do for the past 50 years! :sm09:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Housekeeping? What's that? And I've decided I have to quit gardening. I hurt my arm pulling weeds, two weeks in a row. Had to have my ring cut off my swollen finger, and know that there will be no more one-on-one fights with the dandelion roots. So, once healed, more time to knit!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes of course we have different things on the go. I have 2 prs socks, a cardigan. Crochet blanket and a toy on the go. Could be another thing or 2 in different bags too.This is a very good forum with such helpful nice people on it. Admin deserves a pat on the back I don't know how they keep up with it all.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Quiltermouse said:


> ... and know that there will be no more one-on-one fights with the dandelion roots. ...


I encourage dandelion weeds at our place. I regularly pull the leaves off the dandelions and feed them to my chooks. They're free greens... It's sometimes hard to get enough green for the chooks... DH thought he was helping recently and dug out most of the dandelions. When he told me I had to explain I wanted them and why... Now he knows for next time... :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought everyone knew that Dust Bunnies are a Country Accent.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I encourage dandelion weeds at our place. I regularly pull the leaves off the dandelions and feed them to my chooks. They're free greens... It's sometimes hard to get enough green for the chooks... DH thought he was helping recently and dug out most of the dandelions. When he told me I had to explain I wanted them and why... Now he knows for next time... :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


If I had chooks, then I'd have a use for them! I _should_ be eating those leaves myself, but I don't like them.


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

I live in Alaska 50 miles from "civilization". I get up early in morning to start fire in stove which gives me time to knit and have coffee before husband gets up (no kids), we are retired. May through August its light 24/7 so days allow for lots of outside activities. Grocery & other shoping are done once a month. I'm not a neat freak so I don't spent lots of time cleaning. Hauling wood and shoveling snow in winter is another story.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> One other thing to keep in mind... when you have a forum like this you see so many things that it's hard to remember that most of the time, it's not one person showing all those things. I knit, crochet or cross-stitch on a regular basis, but I'm not constantly finishing things, they are in progress.


So true. I read another thread with interest-what's your favorite thing you've finished this year? I had to seriously think about it. Other than 5-6 scarves for Special Olympics, I don't think I've actually finished anything. Cast on, ripped out, started over-yes. I have 2-3 projects in the works right now, but no finished ones that aren't for charity.


----------



## madebycindysdigits (Jan 14, 2017)

I use the time I watch tv with my husband to knit which is a couple hours a day 3 to 5 days a week.


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it is a descriptive adjective, but it is not part of my vocabulary. Dust, vacuum and pick up after myself then knit and crochet. Retired.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Sounds like the way to go!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Goldie211 (Oct 27, 2016)

I work form 730am to 330pm Monday to Friday... I get up an hour early every day even on weekends and have my cup of coffee or two and knit on my project... . I have a list of thing I need to get done every week.. like laundry, dust living room clean bathrooms I have two of them... I list my jobs and check them off when I have a job completed I reward my self and sit down and knit for an hour or what ever then I get up and do another job.. most of the time I get the list done if not it is tacked on to next weeks list.... when I do set down to watch tv I always have my knitting in my hand. to day the machine it is a little more difficult.. I work on it at night... good luck in working it all out


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have to say, I wonder how we ever get any knitting or crocheting completed.❓ After you tend to the pets outdoor needs & feeding, and making breakfast & getting kids or family out door, & doing laundry, dishes, cooking meals, shopping ????, checking KP site & emails, making beds with or without our Top Sheet ????, dealing with chatty friends & others, going to work if you do, running errands --- it's a miracle the amount of Yarn projects we actually get ✅ done & give away, isn't it?
Clean house, um, it doesn't look too bad around here ????????????


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

We all 'make' the time, we would not get any knitting done if we never forced ourselves to just sit and turn our 'ears' off to 'wanting' calls. 

The 'wants' usually start as soon as one sits to knit!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

I've taken up adult coloring to relax first then I concentrate on knitting. Try that.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

It has been my experience over the years that there is always time and even money for those things we really want to do within reason.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

Dawna C said:


> I use power washer to wash floors and leaf blower to dust. Dog washes dishes. I go nude.


Bravo! You are still doing too much work, though. Forget the house, let the dog play or sleep, use paper plates. The "nude" works.


----------

